# Driftwood and Javamoss question



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
I picked up a nice chunk of malaysian driftwood this week. There's a bunch of holes in it so i laid it on it's side so that the holes can act link functioning caves. 
I soaked it for a couple of days in hot water and kept changing out the yellowed water. The water in the bucket doesn't look yellow anymore, is it safe to put into my tank? 

My current water condition is quite soft water and neutral PH slightly acidic. 
Will putting in this wood lower the PH and soften it up even more? 
My CO2 hoses are getting here on Tuesday and i know that will lower PH as well. 

Also, with regards to javamoss... should i plant the javamoss onto the big rock? or onto the driftwood? I dont want to obstruct the holes on the driftood since they make goodhiding places. 

How long before the javamoss attaches? 

thanks you guys.


----------



## jwddboy (Apr 29, 2006)

The wood is safe to put in your tank. You need only to soak it once to remove anything from the blasting process and to waterlog it. People usually do it more to remove the tannin (colour), but removing this means that the wood does near to nothing to your tank.

I dont usually deal with java moss but from what i have seen, wherever you put it, it will tank over the whole tank floor in time. The people i know that have it ofter have to trim it down and scoop out the bits.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I use fishing line to tie the java moss to driftwood. Within a couple of weeks you won't see the fishing line anymore.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> I use fishing line to tie the java moss to driftwood. Within a couple of weeks you won't see the fishing line anymore.


So is it recommended i tie it to driftwood? or a rock?


----------



## jwddboy (Apr 29, 2006)

Yup tie it to either they will both be fine. As it is self attaching a lot of people like to take away the tie after it has attached.

Check out : http://www.aquamoss.net/


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

jwddboy said:


> Yup tie it to either they will both be fine. As it is self attaching a lot of people like to take away the tie after it has attached.
> 
> Check out : http://www.aquamoss.net/


Hmm... had the javamoss on the rock for about a week and it still hasnt' attached yet. I have since added Co2 since last night and tied half of the javamoss to the driftwood so that i can see what happens.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Somehow I don't have much luck wi Java moss. They only grow slowly in my tank, let alone taking over... I tied it on a coconut. It took ages to only merely attach a v little. After I removed the fishing line, it simply came off.


----------

